# Hana Modz Pack V3 - Dna30



## William (14/2/14)

Correct me if im wrong but i have not seen a post for the Hana Modz Pack V3. Here is a bit of information:






The *HANA MODZ Pack V3* is a BILLET 6061 ALUMINUM DNA30 controlled battery pack with a 510 connector.

Variable watt battery pack that lets you control wattage not voltage, for better consistency and repeatability.

 Recommended 18650 batteries: 
7-20 watts- AW IMR, Panasonic CGR
20+ watts- Sony VTC4
*DNA30 Specs: Minimum Typical Max*
Output Power 7 Watts 30 Watts
Output Voltage 4 Volts 8.3 Volts
Output Current 10 Amps
Atomizer Resistance .3 Ohms 1.5 Ohms 3.3 Ohms
Input Voltage 3.2 Volts 3.7 Volts 4.3 Volts
Input Current 1.5 Amps 6.0 Amps 7 Amps
Efficiency 94
If you want you can read more about auto power down and stealth mode and so on from here* http://www.hanamodz.com/pack-v3-specs-1.html*

I like this device and it's really a nice, small and powerful MOD *BUT....* the price tag on this is $249 to $280. I will need to safe up for this....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

I would love one of those!
And with the dna30, it must be a monster.


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

Thanks for the info William. I also like this unit - 30W is alot of power!


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

DNA30 chips. The death of the mech mods.


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

I think I might sell my mechs for this.


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

Found some affordable DNA30's

http://jcmsvapes.com/APV-Mods/DZ-D30L

http://jcmsvapes.com/APV-Mods/DZ-D30S

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I think I might sell my mechs for this.


Awesome mod that, but if it breaks you will miss your sold mechs.


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

Indeed. But the performance gains sound worthwhile..

Even a 99$ unit http://jcmsvapes.com/Altoids-DNA30

if you want to use your own batteries. But I will defiantly be ordering the DZ 30S.

The DZ 30L looks great and a 5600mah battery, but its just too big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William (14/2/14)

Guys all we need is the DNA30 chip, then we can put it in anything... just think


----------



## shabbar (14/2/14)

ouch n i thought a reo was expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

i really want one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

it can be pre ordered till Saturday:
http://www.ecovapoteur.fr/les-mods-electroniques/649-hana-mods-dna30-box-v3-2900100003575.html


----------



## Rex Smit (3/3/14)

if you look at that Altoids-DNA30. thats just a home made thing in a tin...we have plenty skills here to make that locally...just better....just need the DNA part


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Did anyone eventually get their hands on the Hana V3 or a DNA30 Mod? @Tom @Gizmo @William 

Keep on seeing the Hana on Riptripper's videos and it looks like such a sexy piece of kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Nope but will have my 100w gi2 soonish

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Nope. I am currently too happy with my setup, especially the Origen RDA. No purchases planned other than juices. That remains a challenge, finding a good supply of tobacco that is outstanding.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------

